# Jack plate install pics



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks, Tom and Jerry


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics.

Gergheenoe, did you remove that fin yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Get rid of the fin and tom's tsg trim tabs 4" plate for 50bucks.


----------



## gergheenoe (Dec 16, 2006)

Great pics Tanner, and yeah Tom first thing to come off was the Dole-fin. Good suggestion on the trim tabs WhiteSnook, I'll get Me some of those! Great fun that day in Wekiva with ya'll.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I thought you said tanner caught a 5# er. why didn't you take a picture of it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

> I thought you said tanner caught a 5# er. why didn't you take a picture of it?


Didn't u see Tanner holding that bass in the pic? That's a 5 pounder! Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice crocs tanner! ;D ;D


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

nice setup she's coming along 

I like the t shirt with the monkey


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> nice setup she's coming along
> 
> I like the t shirt with the monkey




What monkey?...a baboon? A chimp? A spanking the monkey?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Who said 5#? How far were you into to your beer cooler that day? I did not hear that? 

I was impressed. 1st cast using my rod and Tanner pulls out a pretty good bass. Not even a practice cast. Definitely good on arties in on the upper Wekiva.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> Who said 5#? How far were you into to your beer cooler that day? I did not hear that?



BIGFISH is just like Curtis and Rob! Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> nice setup she's coming along
> 
> I like the monkey with the bass


 ;D ;D

Looks goot.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Who said 5#? How far were you into to your beer cooler that day? I did not hear that?
> 
> I was impressed.  1st cast using my rod and Tanner pulls out a pretty good bass. Not even a practice cast. Definitely good on arties in on the upper Wekiva.


Ok first cast Impressive but 2 1/2 #3 tops! look at my pics I have a scale! :


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> > I thought you said tanner caught a 5# er. why didn't you take a picture of it?
> 
> 
> Didn't u see Tanner holding that bass in the pic? That's a 5 pounder! Lol


 Whitesnook you need to get ascale too I've seen your fish! :


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

> > > I thought you said tanner caught a 5# er. why didn't you take a picture of it?
> >
> >
> > Didn't u see Tanner holding that bass in the pic? That's a 5 pounder! Lol
> ...


I know tanner's bass aint 5 pounder. I was joking haha. The reason u have a scale so u can hold the bass while u holding your pole and beer! Ha


----------

